# Check your mushroom anchor



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm still awake and reading, so i thought i'd put a tip up i'd mentioned in an earlier thread. Redear Bluegill will eat most anything, but have a hankering for freshwater moullusks. Everyones heard the people from S Carolina catching Shellcrackers... same thing(except a whole lot bigger down south). When the Redear eat, the shells are discarded from the gills. So i always scoop up some bottom with the mushroom anchor and bring it up slowly to try to keep it all on. Then check your bottom contents, if there is a high concentration of crushed shells in the sediment remember the spot or mark it with gps or on a lake map. Soon you will have plenty of redear feeding areas to go back and fish when other areas arn't producing. Plus it just gives you a good read on a lakes' bottom better then sonar can.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Great tip. Add that to the list of overlooking the obvious for years.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Very cool tip. Gonna try that sometime. Always love to find good fishing spots.


----------



## xringer (Oct 6, 2011)

Thats a great tip, keep em coming


----------

